# Kestrel Cam



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

Thought I'd share this.

A friend of a friend works at a Uni and a shared live cam of a family of kestrels that nest in the grounds. 

Apparently they are a regular feature at the Uni.

Kestrel cam - Aston University


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Been flicking backwards and forwards on this and see the chicks just now, very interesting.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

3 chicks and 2 eggs in the nest

Mum was feeding the chicks!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

My Dad works there! Was glued to this all last year!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Check this one out, real time HD

Osprey Webcam
:2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Both are great :2thumb:

If we're stalking birds, here's a peregrine one: Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University


----------

